# physician moving to Abu Dabhi



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

After practicing medecine my entire career more than 10 years so far in USA, i am thinking about changing the scene and move to UAE for few years before kids go to college. I'd very much appreciate chatting with anyone with similar experience or knowledge of other western trained physicians on the same course of moving or established there. I checked few online international medical recruiters. The common denominator they have they either acknowledge receiving your CV with no indication of F/U or do not respond.


----------

